# Giant Angora Rabbits . . .anyone know about these?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a pair of Giant Angoras possibly next fall . . .anyone know about these?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: French Angora Rabbits . . .anyone know about these?*

Be prepared for alot of brushing. Or find a VERY experienced groomer and shave it once a year..Not highly recomennded though. Their personality is good. But if not groomed they really mat. And as an experienced ( 15 years) dog groomer I won't do rabbits except for my own. If they fight to much they can break their back very easily. And their skin tears if caught by the clippers. 
Sorry for the "bad" side just being honest. I used to own one. But now have easier breeds. Cathy


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: French Angora Rabbits . . .anyone know about these?*

Cathy is right, I own 20 some rabbits, but not any long haired types, but my friend's family does. To me they're alot of work for a rabbit. I would go with French Lops instead. I suppose if you had the time they'd be ok. They'll need far places wire bottoms, on the cages, or you'll have to clean pretty often, or else they'll matt up pretty quick.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oops . . . I meant the Giants. . . I like the eyes!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

dobe627 is right about the grooming for these rabbits--it is very tedious and can be dangerous for the rabbit. Their skin is paper thin and even brushing too aggressively can tear it. 

It is a beautiful breed, but not suited for someone just getting started in fiber Rabbits. If you want to raise rabbits for fiber, I would recommend starting with something a little easier to manage--like maybe Jersey Woolies. I would not raise this type of rabbit to sell as pets...I have seen too many of them neglected because owners don't have the time or knowledge to take proper care of them.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumbup: I was just looking at those . . . . thanks!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't been around giant angoras, but english angoras are supposed to be plucked regularly(which if you can brush a giant I assume you could pluck them also).. As long as you pluck them every week or two they won't mat, and they are pretty gentle tempered, so it can be pleasant as long as you like spending time with your rabbits. The angoras I knew were not plucked often enough, so sometimes I had to clip mats off them, but they were not my rabbits so there wasn't much I could do besides volunteer to help with their upkeep. I think as long as you are prepared to spend a few hours a week with your rabbits they are great, but the majority of angoras I have seen were being used for breeding and not fiber so their fiber was a mess. For their health their fiber should be kept up with, not to mention the value of the fiber itself.... 
I have never tried to brush an angora, but it seems like it might be less enjoyable for them.. They seemed to like being plucked as long as you are gentle and take very small tufts at a time. 
Overall I love angoras, and if they are raised to be used to people I think they have a great temperament where they will sit in your lap for a long time(the ones I knew were very patient about grooming, although I'm sure that there are exceptions). They are a lot of work, as others have pointed out, and it is true a lot of people don't keep up with them enough so it is best if you plan on treating them more like pets than farm rabbits.
Here is a nice video about plucking 



 . Hope my two cents is helpful.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

From what I understand the giants are also called German. They have to be shaved and don't shed like the other angoras. At least that is what I have gleaned from talked to breeders and reading up on them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its reccomended to comb out the coat twice a day, mandatory once a day. otherwise the wool will be ruined

you should clip them 2 x year but once is ok

and you should use scissors, not a electric clipper, 90% chance the animal will freak and sustain injury


----------

